# Jitterbugs



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm looking to try out some new lures this spring/summer. Anyone ever used these? Do they work good?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

It is field and streams #38 best fishing lure of all time. :shock: It had better work!

btw- order an AC plug or two yet? I still haven't decided which ones to buy.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I've not ordered yet. I'm thinking about getting some of the ones shown in their lake trout kit or their striper kit. 

I guess maybe I should try the jitterbug too.


----------

